# Problem with Anubias multiple leaves turning yellow



## bobalston9

I just had a problem with all 3 Anubias in a 55 gallon tank. The only recent change was a large water change and using Seachem SAFE for the first time to remove chloramine. about 1/3 of the leaves turned almost completely yellow. I tested for Nitrate and found approx 10 ppm.
I thought it might need potassium so I added several stump remover granules near the Anubias. Now the leaves have dropped off as per the picture.

I have kept Anubias for many years and never encountered anything like this. 

I live in Rockwall TX east of Dallas. We tend to have very hard water.

Light is Finnex planted+ 24/7 which I have had for over a year

fish is one adult angel, one cory and one panda garra.
Ideas?


----------



## DutchMuch

Id like to point out angels need groups to really thrive.
Corys need to be in a minimum group of 3-4.


----------



## hoppycalif

Stump remover is nitrates, not phosphates. Fleet enema, of the right variety, is phosphates.


----------



## bobalston9

Thanks hoppcalif - yes I knew what was in stump remover. I was going for the potasium - KNO3 - that is in it. Are you suggesting that the issue is lack of phosphate? If so, why?

Interesting is that I have three tanks - 2 55 gal and 1 30 gal. all have the same lights - Finnex Planted+ 24/7. substrate in two 55s is pea gravel. Middle tank is that iron containing stuff popular several years ago. All three tanks have anubias. Only anubias in one tank was affected.

All three had the same large water change on the same day. All used the same dechlorinator.

The tanks all have different filters. The one with the problem has a Rena Filstar that had slowed down likely due to a clogged media. I had fiddled with it a day or two prior to the water change and got a little bit of flow. In fact, today I am going to clean it. 30 gal has a fluval with sponge prefilter. Other 55 gal has an aquaclear with two foam blocks and a separate large sponge filter.

so my current guess is that some dissolved organic solids or other toxic stuff. 

Bob


----------



## hoppycalif

bobalston9 said:


> Thanks hoppcalif - yes I knew what was in stump remover. I was going for the potasium - KNO3 - that is in it. Are you suggesting that the issue is lack of phosphate? If so, why?
> 
> Bob


I had misread your post, and when I read it again, I had a problem editing the post, and then forgot about it. Sorry!!


----------

